

What's the best cloud based hosting service? - cioc

AWS, Rackspace, Joyent? Something else?<p>I use ec2, but would like something with lower network latency.  However, this is a general comparison, so feel free to discuss based on all aspects of your experience.
======
dbcfd
I've only used Rackspace so far, so just providing my feedback for that.

Rackspace is cheap, as far as on demand goes. It's very easy to load up a
server, configure it how you want, then save off an image to restore later. At
high traffic times, the creation and save seems to take a bit longer.

Latency seems to be a little on the high side. Simple comet js pushes take a
bit longer than they should, and outgoing queries are also similarly slow
(i.e. sending out a request to someone else's API). Inbound standard traffic
seems speedy enough.

